# updaed to the new update still shows old update when i go back on nanoid



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

am I missing something any input


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> am I missing something any input


Maybe I'll get the post in before they move this to the general section. If you restored a backup then you restored whatever system that the backup was made of. You did not, however, restore the radio or kernel and that was all you would really need from the update anyway.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

any I see can you point me in that direction or link with that please
thanks for the response


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> any I see can you point me in that direction or link with that please
> thanks for the response


 What he's saying is your kernal and radio are still new, but system version is old. And that this is the developer section you should have posted this in general.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

my bad sorry guys


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

